# Clausing 8520 drawbar replacement



## The Model A Guy (Sep 18, 2013)

I need to replace the drawbar in my Clausing 8520 Mill.  I'm assuming it is hardened steel rod?  Has anyone replaced their rod?  Any info would be helpful.
Thank you,
T.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 18, 2013)

The Model A Guy said:


> I need to replace the drawbar in my Clausing 8520 Mill.  I'm assuming it is hardened steel rod?  Has anyone replaced their rod?  Any info would be helpful.
> Thank you,
> T.



Do you have the original bar?  I would bet the bar is just cold roll steel   but if you have the original one use the file test to hear if your old one is hardened.  Test an allen bolt and a soft bolt to  here the difference and how the file cuts into them before testing your bar. The following is for a knife but gives you an idea ho to test it.  You can but some cold roll rod at Home Depot here in MN or some threaded  rod.   If the original one has a pined hex end I would re-use it if it isn't all buggered up.   Rich
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCdu5udjiFU

PS:  I have a catalog on it some place and see if i can find some more info later


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 18, 2013)

You can still get them from Clausing.  They have them NOS (new old stock) I got one for mine 6 months ago.

 This is their website --  

http://www.clausing-industrial.com/partsService.asp  --  Part #234-001 Drawbar

 "Billy G"


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have replaced a lot of drawbars at work, they mostly lose their threads on the end.  The majority of them I need to trim to fit, especially for the Trak DPM's, the Kurt draw bars are soft metal too, they are what is sacrificial, not your tool holder/collet.  Tim


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 19, 2013)

The original drawbar was missing from my 8520 when I bought it. In its place was a 3/8" hex head bolt, 12" long.  It had a cone shaped washer on it to keep the head of the bolt centered in the top of the spindle. The cone washer was in bad shape so I made a new one. Works like a charm, but it is tempting to get an OEM drawbar for it!


----------

